# CS5 User - should I upgrade?



## quantum (Nov 21, 2012)

Have upgraded virtually every other version. I am on CS5 and wonder who reckons the upgrade this time to CS6 is worth it?
What's theis Creative cloud stuff all about?

Cheers

John


----------



## Katherine Mann (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't know about the Creative Cloud, but I can say that I am delighted with PsCs6. The program roars along, and, for photographers, the precision available is quite astounding. Do it if you can afford it.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 22, 2012)

The Creative Cloud is a subscription way to buy Adobe's products. For the monthly fee, you get all the Creative Suite products plus a few other online services such as fonts, publishing to tablets, cloud storage space. It can be a good deal if you don't own a recent version of the Creative Suite and think you might use more than 2-3 Creative Suite apps (Photoshop, InDesign, Premiere etc). Other pros and cons, good for some people, less so for others.

In CS6, I think you'd like how the content-aware fill options have been extended, and I'm a big fan of the Adaptive Wide Angle tool for correcting wide angles and stitched images. Lots of other polish too.


----------



## quantum (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I think I may upgrade as I beleive this will be the last time before it's only cloud based.


John


----------

